# Quiz 4 (for one week only) sounds like a well known person



## David H (Aug 24, 2016)

*A2. SOLVED







B2. SOLVED 






C2. SOLVED 






D2. SOLVED







Good Luck*


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 24, 2016)

A2 Alexander Dubček


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 24, 2016)

D2 Adam Clayton Powell


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 24, 2016)

D2 Adam Clayton Powell junior?


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 24, 2016)

B2 Alexander _something_ Johnson??


----------



## David H (Aug 24, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> A2 Alexander Dubček


Well done Jonsi
Owl - Licks - Gone - Dare - Tub - Chick


----------



## David H (Aug 24, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> D2 Adam Clayton Powell


Well done Jonsi
Asda - Mc - Lei - Ton(100) - Poe(slang) - Eel - Juror


----------



## David H (Aug 24, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> D2 Adam Clayton Powell junior?


Sharing the honour with Jonsi, mikeyB


----------



## David H (Aug 24, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> B2 Alexander _something_ Johnson??


Your on the right track Jonsi.
Oil - Axe - And - Door ? ? ? Loo (slang) - Sun
Think in power.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 25, 2016)

B2 Alexander Boris de Pfeffel Johnson


----------



## David H (Aug 25, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> B2 Alexander Boris de Pfeffel Johnson


Well done Matt.
Oil - Axe - And - Door - Bore - (AS)(DA) - Pepper - Loo (slang) - Sun


----------



## David H (Aug 25, 2016)

Just one to go it's simply first 2 images = first name.
Third and fourth = middle name.
Fifth and sixth = last name.


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 25, 2016)

C2 _somebody _Cookson?


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 25, 2016)

Is the middle name Ewing?


----------



## David H (Aug 25, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Is the middle name Ewing?


Yep it is mikeyB


----------



## David H (Aug 25, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> C2 _somebody _Cookson?


I know where you are coming from but the answer is no the pot is giving off it


----------



## Robin (Aug 25, 2016)

Adlai Ewing Stevenson
Thanks to MikeyB for help with Ewing.


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 25, 2016)

<Pedant Mode = ON> the pot is giving off Water Vapour not steam <Pedant Mode = OFF>


----------



## David H (Aug 25, 2016)

Robin said:


> Adlai Ewing Stevenson
> Thanks to MikeyB for help with Ewing.


Well done Robin
Add - Lay - IE - Wing - Steam - Asan


----------



## David H (Aug 25, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> <Pedant Mode = ON> the pot is giving off Water Vapour not steam <Pedant Mode = OFF>


Water vapour is Steam


----------



## Annette (Aug 25, 2016)

David H said:


> Water vapour is Steam


I'm with Jonsi on this one I'm afraid, Water vapour is not steam.
Steam is the gaseous state of water, above the local boiling point of water, and as such is invisible.
Water vapour is a suspension of minute water particles in a gas of some sort (which could itself be steam), and is at a lower temperature that the local boiling point of water.
If you look at a boiling kettle, you can sometimes see there is a gap between the visible cloud of water vapour and the spout. This is actually filled with steam, which then cools to become the visible water vapour.
Chemically, its the same thing. Pedantically, it isnt.


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 25, 2016)

David H said:


> Water vapour is Steam


<Pedant Mode = Back On> 
Steam is water in its gaseous state. It only exists at above water's boiling point at a given pressure (100+ degrees C at sea level). You cannot see it although you can identify where it is on a boiling kettle if you look at the spout - it'll be the small gap between the top of the kettle's spout and where the Water Vapour begins. Water vapour is diffused (condensing) water particles.  It is air with tiny water particles floating in it. It exists at temperatures/pressures below boiling point. <Pedant Mode = Back Off>


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 25, 2016)

Jinx


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 25, 2016)

I can out-pedant your pedantry with proper science.

Water vapour is invisible. Water evaporates from the sea to form clouds high above, you don't see clouds emanating from the sea. You are right, the gap between the visible steam and the spot of the kettle is water vapour, but water vapour does not consist of little drops of water. It is water in its gaseous state, with free H2O molecules. If you put a small amount of water on to a saucer, it gradually disappears. It's turning into gaseous water. Or water vapour, as it is known. This happens at room temperature, it doesn't need to be 100 degrees. It's  gaseous water,or water vapour, that creates humidity, but you can't see humidity.

Steam is most certainly not water in its gaseous state, it's a cloud of water droplets that are condensing out as the hot water vapour meets colder air. You lose water vapour when you breathe. You can't see it, but when it is very cold, you can see the water vapour condensing out when you can see the breath in front of your face. Quite clearly, you are not boiling.

So, water vapour is an invisible gas, water vapour is not steam, and steam is not a gas. 

So David was right. It is steam you can see in the picture.


----------



## Annette (Aug 26, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I can out-pedant your pedantry with proper science.
> 
> Water vapour is invisible. Water evaporates from the sea to form clouds high above, you don't see clouds emanating from the sea. You are right, the gap between the visible steam and the spot of the kettle is water vapour, but water vapour does not consist of little drops of water. It is water in its gaseous state, with free H2O molecules. If you put a small amount of water on to a saucer, it gradually disappears. It's turning into gaseous water. Or water vapour, as it is known. This happens at room temperature, it doesn't need to be 100 degrees. It's  gaseous water,or water vapour, that creates humidity, but you can't see humidity.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but research indicates you are wrong. Steam is the invisible gas and water vapour is a suspension of water droplets in a gas.
You could actually see the water vapour that you always breathe out if you had the correct kind of eyesight/cameras (our eyes are not sensitive enough). Water vapour does not have to be thick enough a concentration to see, such as the evaporate over a saucer of water, but if you can see it, it is water vapour.
Just as ice is the solid form of water, steam is the gaseous form of water. Water vapour is the suspension of the liquid form of water in another gas.


----------



## Annette (Aug 26, 2016)

Here is a quote from a Quora article that I think proves everybody to be right - it basically depends...
"Keep in mind that these are terms that were not invented by scientists, so there is a common use of them that is different from their technical use.

The technical use has gas as a material in which the molecular bonds have broken and the particles move freely independent of each other.  A vapor is typically a gas that is mixed with a much larger gas, such as a small amount of water vapor mixed in air. Steam in physics is used to refer to  hot water vapor, above the boiling point of water at normal temperature and pressure.

Steam is typically used in common language to refer to the small water droplets that condense from hot water vapor, making cloud-like particles.  Some scientists say that use is "wrong" -- but the word steam pre-dated the scientists, and they don't have any intrinsic right to redefine it."

So "technically" theyre not the same, "common-language"ly they are. Use whichever suits you in your current mode of communication/frame of mind.


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 26, 2016)

Yay! Woot! We're all right ...alright


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2016)

Phew! Thanks @Annette - thought I might have to step in and start moderating there for a minute! 




Jonsi said:


> Yay! Woot! We're all right ...alright


You are Neil Kinnock and I claim my £5!


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 26, 2016)

Neil Kinnock's wife Glenys was in the same class at school as my Dad.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Neil Kinnock's wife Glenys was in the same class at school as my Dad.


Ooh! Just imagine if he'd fancied her instead of your Mum!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2016)

OK all you science nerds, bet you didn't know this!


----------



## David H (Aug 26, 2016)

Northerner said:


> OK all you science nerds, bet you didn't know this!


Didn't know what ?
All I got was  ?


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 26, 2016)

Northerner said:


> OK all you science nerds, bet you didn't know this!


You're correct... I didn't know that 



...and I still don't.


----------

